# finishing ambrosia maple



## Guss (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Im looking into building a table top out of ambrosia maple I am wondering what to use to finish it with out making the wood dark I want to keep the wood as white as i can. Would an epoxy make the wood dark? what would you guys use?


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

To keep it as white as possible, I'd use spray-can laquer. Some say pure tung oil (PURE 100% TUNG OIL) or a soy-based oil will work, but I don't know. I know a good spray laquer will work. (Deft??)

Steve


----------

